# egg share at jessops sheffield



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hi everyone just wondering if anyone done egg share at jessops, would like to no how the staff are and the doctors im waiting for my refferal and very nervous an exited at the same time, i had some good news and my nanna god bless her as offerd to pay for my egg share 
thanx mini munchxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry I cant help with your hospital, but I wanted to say good luck.. And thats amazing of your nan to offer to pay....

Why not come a join in our egg share chat... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136793.0

Also if you post your date of when you are starting or when you appointment is.. I will add you to the list... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137003.0

Natalie xxxx


----------

